# New Traps-Conditioning?



## hunt1 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just purchased a couple of 330 traps.Can someone tell me the best way to prepare or cure these traps.

Thanks

Hunt1


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

New traps? If so run them through the dishwasher (with detergent) and set outside for a light surface rusting. Once they've got a light rusting you soak them in logwood dye or any preferred trap dye. [b*]Do not wax* them[/b] and if you use a speed dip be very careful when setting, speed dip like wax makes the trigger very sensitive I wouldn't use speed dip, these traps a very powerful and having one trip on you will definitely raise your blood pressure at the very least.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You can speed-up the process if needed. Once degreased (oils removed), you can mist them with vinegar & they'll pick-up a coat of rust quicker.

Another option is painting them.........

Smitty

PS, if you don't have any, get yourself a pair of bodygrip safetys.


----------



## hunt1 (Apr 6, 2007)

About painting them-would use just a flat black paint .
Thanks for the help!


----------



## hunt1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Can you tell me how the body grip safetys work and what they look like.Do these attach to the trap or does 1 work for a number of traps.

Thanks


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i havn't dyed traps myself but when i helped we got a big pot, set it over a fire and filled it with water. when the water started to boil we smashed a bunch of walnuts and threw them in the pot, and let them boil for a while. after the walnuts boiled for a while. stick the traps in there and let them boil for about an hour or what ever you want, take them out and they will have slate color to them. if you leave them in the water(after you set them on your line) for any lenght of time they will get a light coat of rust on them. just dye them again.

:sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would also buy a setters if you havent already i wax my 330s just put electric tape over were the dog will rest and the dog and the top part of the trigger


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

About any paint would work, but if you're going to have to buy some, may as well get something that will blend/match surroundings.

Safetys are a small steel springloaded clip that in the event of the trap firing, it will prevent the jaws from closing. It's clipped on the jaws, and last thing to be removed after the spring safteys are flipped-off.

Any of the online trapping suppliers should have a pic of one. Like Trapper_2 mentioned, a pair of setting tongs makes setting them ALOT easier.

Smitty


----------

